# Mk1 to G60 11" frnt brakes questions...



## phatatude (Dec 24, 2008)

What all will be needed? Can I get cross drilled g60 rotors? What master cylinder would I run? Any problems I may have executing the conversion? Where might I find the adaptors for mounting the calipers to the MK1 chassis? Any help you guys might be able to provide would be much apprecited...

VWs - Legos for big kids...


----------



## phatatude (Dec 24, 2008)

Does anyone have any photos of these? Installed and uninstalled?


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (phatatude)*

A couple places sell adapters. From there you use G-60 parts. rotors [cross drilled if you wish], pads, lines. I have been using a 22mm master and booster from a 16v scirocco with no issues. The swap is very straight forward.


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (hasnfefr)*

So I take it just swapping the G60 bearing carrier won't work in a MK1/Rabbit? 
From what I've read the part of the carrier that bolts to the strut housing is too big or something (but can be trimmed?) 
But then the balljoint is prolly different shank size? EDIT: shank is different(Corrado G60 is larger). GAME OVER.
G60 outer CV splines different from Rabbits?(have the car so maybe the outer cv's can be swapped?)
I'll find out if the balljoint fits, & if the spline's different too in a few...

_Modified by alloutofdonuts at 11:24 AM 11-1-2009_


_Modified by alloutofdonuts at 12:50 PM 11-1-2009_


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 to G60 11" frnt brakes questions... (phatatude)*

Pics from my buddies Mk1 Scirocco. Set-up consists of Scirocco 16V 22mm MC, booster, spindles, MMP adapters, Brembo cross drilled, SS lines and Hawk pads.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: (hasnfefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hasnfefr* »_A couple places sell adapters. From there you use G-60 parts. rotors [cross drilled if you wish], pads, lines. I have been using a 22mm master and booster from a 16v scirocco with no issues. The swap is very straight forward.

Let me know if you need the adapters.


----------



## phatatude (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought emergency cables from you Jman...


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 to G60 11" frnt brakes questions... (phatatude)*

i was not overly impressed with this setup. i love my 10.1 wilwood setup much more


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 to G60 11" frnt brakes questions... (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_i was not overly impressed with this setup. i love my 10.1 wilwood setup much more

you think its the difference in the extra pistons on the wilwoods and better pads? did you run comparable pads on the 11" g-60 setup?


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 to G60 11" frnt brakes questions... (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_
you think its the difference in the extra pistons on the wilwoods and better pads? did you run comparable pads on the 11" g-60 setup?


yep comparable pads but they still don't hold up to the wilwoods


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 to G60 11" frnt brakes questions... (the.good.gli)*

im sure the majority of the difference is definitely the wilwoods.......more pistons FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
why did you get the 10" and not the 11" wilwoods? trying to stay with a certain wheel?


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 to G60 11" frnt brakes questions... (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

do you need the booster to run the 16V master cylinder?
are the booster and master cylinder a must to get adequate pedal feel?
stock 9.4" gti brake lines work??
so far I can get calipers, rotors, 11" mounting brackets for $285 with $80 of that being core charge on the calipers. If the master and booster are not a must then all I need would be pads. 
If i need master, booster, pads then this swap is worthless and ill just go 11" willwood.......


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Mk1 to G60 11" frnt brakes questions... (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

If you are just using the fronts, the stock mc and booster works well. If you go to 4 wheel disks you would need to up grade.
The stock lines will work.


----------

